# Liverpool marina



## Wully

I’ve just spent a couple of nights at the marina in Liverpool what a great wee spot for visiting the city of Liverpool and attractions great facilities showers water waste dump restaurant bar with great food and realy nice people running it about 5 vans here each night with plenty of room for more £15 for 24 hours ok to be right in city we bit of road noise until about 12pm but relatively quite to be this close to city centre


----------



## The laird

Wully wouldn’t know he uses trolley tokens to pay ,that’s how Lidl and Aldi ain’t got any tokens noooooo


----------



## jacquigem

Knowing Liverpool they will probably be quite flexible. Lol !


----------



## alwaysared

Looser cruiser said:


> I’ve just spent a couple of nights at the marina in Liverpool what a great wee spot for visiting the city of Liverpool and attractions great facilities showers water waste dump restaurant bar with great food and realy nice people running it about 5 vans here each night with plenty of room for more £15 for 24 hours ok to be right in city we bit of road noise until about 12pm but relatively quite to be this close to city centre View attachment 61204View attachment 61205



I went last year, as you say a great spot for the city and the docks which are within walking distance.

Regards,
Del


----------



## Wully

There’s four ways to pay cash at machine it takes £1 £2 coins or there’s the touchless card system or by an app there’s also a phone number you can pay on for 20p extra it wouldn’t take Aldi tokens Gordon. Breakfast in the marina with great coffee free refills


----------



## Pauljenny

Thanks.
The Terracotta Army exhibition is there until October.

We'll give that a try.


----------



## Wully

Pauljenny said:


> Thanks.
> The Terracotta Army exhibition is there until October.
> 
> We'll give that a try.



We were lucky to get tickets they were all sold out on line but managed to blag three tickets at front door the girl said to give her my phone number and she’d call if they got a cancellation she phoned ten minutes later with three half price tickets. The other museums were free the maritime the tait we Olson went to the space port one you get the ferry across the Mersey. Jerry and the pace makers . more like wully and the defibrillators  Exhausted walking


----------



## The laird

Very witty. Wully





Looser cruiser said:


> We were lucky to get tickets they were all sold out on line but managed to blag three tickets at front door the girl said to give her my phone number and she’d call if they got a cancellation she phoned ten minutes later with three half price tickets. The other museums were free the maritime the tait we Olson went to the space port one you get the ferry across the Mersey. Jerry and the pace makers . more like wully and the defibrillators  Exhausted walking



Very witty wully


----------



## Deleted member 58330

hi will I be able to park a 9m van?


----------



## 2cv

MidAgeTraveller said:


> hi will I be able to park a 9m van?



The OPs van is 9m or so, so must be possible.


----------



## Wully

I managed to park my van 9m there’s about 6 places at the end of each row where you can straddle two or three bays there was nothing to say park within bays on sign  post it was pretty quiet being Feb so don’t know if this would work come busy periods but I’m getting pretty ingenious where and how I park a large van just got to think outside the box sometimes.


----------



## The laird

Wully has always a fairly big one ,so he tells me


----------



## Wully

The laird said:


> Wully has always a fairly big one ,so he tells me



At least I get to use mine.  I seen Fiona looking at a big one at the show. Are we still talking about vans here


----------



## The laird

Looser cruiser said:


> At least I get to use mine.  I seen Fiona looking at a big one at the show. Are we still talking about vans here



But of course we are ,I don’t understand ? What else could ,oh you filthy young man. I’ve just realised whet YOU are banging on about :lol-049:


----------



## Mad Manx

Pauljenny said:


> Thanks.
> The Terracotta Army exhibition is there until October.
> 
> We'll give that a try.



i am going to terracotta army dinner on the 26 july and staying at marina


----------



## Malco

*Liverpool docks*

Just been there and parked up nose to docks on what appeared to be mainly a lorry park with large spaces motorhome size. Don’t think you will get any grief there use space for lorry if you like and the few that were there didn’t bother us at all. Also spent a night at Perch Fort new Brighton, Not at all what I expected of an old British resort it was litter free and no hassle. So good things can come from a determined population with the support of the council. Let’s hope it remains so.


----------



## landoboguy

*Liverpool marina motorhomes refused planning*

just noticed this
Planning Permission Refused for Motorhomes at Liverpool Marina


----------



## Canalsman

We'll have to see what follows ...


----------



## Mad Manx

Thanks for this let’s hope they win the appeal or keep it running for another month I am supposed to be staying there at the end of the month


----------



## Mad Manx

Hope they win the appeal it’s very handy for the boat for me


----------



## Robmac

POI Admin said:


> We'll have to see what follows ...



Interesting that they should state "The proposal is considered unacceptable. Based on the requirements of local and national planning policy, the proposal is considered to have a materially adverse impact upon the character and appearance of the area"

I note that it is a marina. Using my amazing powers of deduction, I have worked out that it will probably be full of boats? which are essentially floating motorhomes!

Maybe they could apply for a CL/CS license? At least that would give them scope for up to 5 motorhomes or would PP still be required?


----------



## Pauljenny

Cheerful Charlie said:


> I wouldn't want them parking anywhere near a property I owned as motorhomes are ugly great slabs .


And some of the owners, too!
We're going to the Terracotta Army Exhibition... Don't like driving into cities.. Hence the Marina is out,for us.
Anyone got thoughts about parking the van outside town and taking a bus in?


----------



## harrow

Cheerful Charlie said:


> I think they will now have blown the opportunity to become a CL/CS as my understanding is that once planning permission is refused you cannot then decide to use that exemption it is now lost .
> Probably some apartment or flat owners that don't like looking at motorhomes which I have to agree with as I wouldn't want them parking anywhere near a property I owned as motorhomes are ugly great slabs .



Boats and yachts are seen as something to aspire to, campervans are more associated with the travelling community.


----------



## maureenandtom

I wondered what overarching principles of the National Planning Policy Framework prevented the private provision of parking for motorhomes and I couldn't find any.  It seemed to me that the National Planning Policy Framework verged on approval  unless _“any adverse impacts of doing so would significantly and demonstrably outweigh the benefits,” _

https://assets.publishing.service.g...uploads/attachment_data/file/6077/2116950.pdf

So then I wondered what parts of Policies E6, E6 and HD 18 of the Liverpool UDP were so important.   A _“materially adverse impact upon the character and appearance of the area”_ can only be opinion and can be argued about – unless the residents have told the council how there has been a materially adverse impact.    Policies E6, E8 and HD18 (below) might explain how but the only thing I find there is paragraph *ix *of HD18 which explains that there must be *severe *loss of amenty or privacy.

If I was to appeal the planning decision I think I could make good arguments that the proposal meets exactly the planning requirements – especially those in E8.   There would still he the problem of paragraph *ix *of HD18 and I think I'd solve that one by asking, by ordinary mail, all residents, individually, if the presence of motorhomes, up to now, has caused a severe loss of amenity or privacy and if so how - and how could we cure this severe loss.    A stamped address envelope for their reply.    

I think the appeal would be successful.


----------



## Nigel L

Staying here tonight, on the outer car park.
It’s been about 15 months since we were last here, and Wow! What a difference. There are 9 vans in the 3 outer car parks, and about 10 in the Marina’s own car park. Think The Murvi owners must have their own meet, as they are nearly all Murvi’s in the Marina’s own CP.
New MH’s are still arriving as we type, a victim of its own success.
However, when we arrived this morning, there was a MH parked in one bay, and their chairs in the next bay.
There is also a van with washing hanging out, and although on a line attached to their van, it still intrudes into the next bay, probably stopping anyone else from parking in it.
When will we learn!!!!
It is a fantastic stop, and hopefully it will continue, but wouldn’t be surprised if it gets squashed.


----------



## sasquatch

The normal rules of using an aire should apply,these motorhomers should know them and locals should be educated to the fact!


----------



## Kajay

Nigel L said:


> Staying here tonight, on the outer car park.
> It’s been about 15 months since we were last here, and Wow! What a difference. There are 9 vans in the 3 outer car parks, and about 10 in the Marina’s own car park. Think The Murvi owners must have their own meet, as they are nearly all Murvi’s in the Marina’s own CP.
> New MH’s are still arriving as we type, a victim of its own success.
> However, when we arrived this morning, there was a MH parked in one bay, and their chairs in the next bay.
> There is also a van with washing hanging out, and although on a line attached to their van, it still intrudes into the next bay, probably stopping anyone else from parking in it.
> When will we learn!!!!
> It is a fantastic stop, and hopefully it will continue, but wouldn’t be surprised if it gets squashed.



Some motorhomers use night stop over car parks as campsites. That’s causing problems. Seriously, putting out washing on a car park?! I bet local residents weren’t happy with that view! Traveling community look :/  There was a great car park that allowed overnight stops in Betws y Coed, but after last bank holiday with motorhomes setting out tables and chairs and cooking on barbecues in car park, no overnight parking signs have now gone up.


----------



## maureenandtom

I've heard from Liverpool Marina that their appeal is going ahead and they've asked for our support.   Their email reproduced here:






I'd already emailed the Marina with my support and a few suggestions that they might incorporate into a possible appeal.  If anyone would like to support the appeal the Marina has suggestions above and my original letter is in my dropbox which you should be able to see from the link below:

Dropbox - Liverpool Marina Planning Denial.pdf

I'll be supporting their appeal and I hope we all will .


----------



## maureenandtom

I've received an email from Liverpool Marina amending the contact email address:






I've sent a letter in support to the amended address - West2@pins.psi.gov.uk


----------

